# Sticky  Navionics



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Navionics has supported the Hawg Fest for some years. This year they have further increased their support for the fishermen participating in the Hawg Fest.

I talked with Larry Carr, Midwest Regional Sales Manager, with Navionics yesterday. Larry told me that Navionics will be supplying one HotMaps Explorer to each of the 105 teams in addition to donating two certificates good for a HotMaps chip. 

The two certificates will be given away to two lucky winners through a random drawing comprised of the 105 teams entered.

Larry will be at the captains meeting and the awards party with working displays of the latest technologies. If you want or need some hands on training or just have a few questions make sure you see Larry.

Thanks you Navionics for supporting the average weekend fisherman. 

Kim


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

That is GREAT. 

In these tough times this is BIG of Navionics. 
Thanks to them & Larry Carr.

Dixie Chicken


----------

